

Web 2.0rhea hack mistaken for end of universe - twampss
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/01/12/dziuba_twitter_hack/

======
KevBurnsJr
_" I know of several pregnancies that were a direct result of this
vulnerability in Microsoft SQL Server. "_

------
unalone
Dziuba misses more often than not, but when he's right, he's right.

This Twitter thing is much ado about nothing, imho.

